# Looking at 75 chevy spreader truck . Any tips ????



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Looking at a 75 chevy 2 ton truck with a 12 year old NEW LEADER 8 ton bed on it . small block gas motor manual transmission . Besides the obvious things with how the motor sounds , how it drives , and rust , which bed and truck are pretty clean as far as rust , any tricks you guys got for checking the gear boxes on the bed . I may be able to talk the guy into letting me spread a load of lime with it , and that would be best , but any other things I should look for . Its owned by an indivisual and I'm looking at it for personal use . Anything would be appreciated .


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I assume the 366 engine? They were fairly notorious for swiping the loves off the camshaft, but a reman can be had almost as easily as a reman 350. The switch for the Eaton 2 speed is no longer available, but can be rigged for a different one very easily.

Don't kno much about the New Leader box other than they are very popular for spreading turkey litter.


----------

